# Soil Test Results - Not Too Bad



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I got my first soil test results back from the University of Tennessee Soil Lab. The pH is low at 5.82, they recommend 100 lbs of lime per 1000 sqft. I have 24,000 sqft and plan to do 25 lbs now, 25 lbs in the fall, then do it again next year.

The only other recommendations are 2-4 lbs of N and 0.5 lbs of P/K each.

This is my first soil test, did I miss anything important?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

UT uses the Mehlich 1 extraction method. Find the suggested sufficiency ranges here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=19629#p19629
You're in pretty good shape. As excess P can reduce the availability of other nutrients and your P is "high" (recommended values are 15-30 ppm), I'd avoid any more P additions for this year.
N applications drive the growth rate and looks of turf. Most Bermuda folks apply 0.5-1 lb/thousand of N to get the look and growth they want. (check the warm season forum for guidance.)
For every one pound of N applied, Bermuda will use about 1 lb of K (or 18 ppm). At 191 ppm, you've got plenty of K for this season. However, I'd suggest you apply 1lb of K for every 1 lb of N you apply. That way you maintain the 191 ppm as an insurance depository rathe than apply less K and allowing the turf to pull the extra K it needs from the soil. (pay menow or pay me later).
It takes one to two years after a lime application for lime to fully "work". In the meantime soil test values can get pretty scrambled until the soil "calms" down. Don't over-react to any test results you get and over applying any nutrients until you do a test a year after the last lime app.
In the meantime go with a 15-0-15 and let the rest ride.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks @Ridgerunner !


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I recommend applying the maximum amount of lime (not fast acting lime) - most are comfortable with 50 lbs/k, instead of splitting it up into multiple 25 lbs applications throughout the years. The quicker you adjust your soil ph the lawn will take in proper nutrients.

Additionally, your lab has calculated the amount required with the assumption of using lime with 65% relative neutralizing value (RNV). If you're using lime with higher RNV, then you must adjust it accordingly.
Here is a link I found from your lab.
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1096.pdf


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks @Lawn Whisperer ! Breaking it down to 25 lbs applications is more about affordability than anything else. Just the 25 lbs I bought and applied today cost around $80 at Tractor Supply.

So there aren't any "immediate" results from adding lime? I'm not looking for miracle level changes or anything. What are some things I'll see changing in the next year or two from the lime application? Not only in the grass, but the soil as well. Its a good amount of clay, and rather hard and dry in a lot of places.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

The RNV of the lime I picked up is 92%. It's roughly 30% higher than what the soil test was calculated for. 100 lbs/k was recommended, so with my chosen lime I need to adjust to 70 lbs/k?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I taught I posted a reply on this thread, must have gotten side tracked with another post.

Lime will take time to adjust ph in soil as it works it's way down through the soil profile. You will not see immediate results but eventually you will have a better response from from your fertilizer applications. Below is a quote from the link previously provided:
" Increases the efficiency of nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P) and potassium (K) use by plants... because of less fixation or tie-up in the soil."
For reference below is a  Nutrient Availability Chart  from the soil thread.



Another good read is Virginiagal's  Soil ph thread. 

For the hard, dry, clay soil the keys is to keep the top 6" of soil moist. There are several ways to go about alleviating hard clay soils, aeration, soil amendments, soil texture adjustments, organic matter, surfactants/wetting agents etc...

In regards to the amount of lime, 70lbs seems to be correct. The formula should be 
assumed RNV / actual RNV x recommended amount = actual application
65% / 92% x 100lbs = ~70lbs


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you so much for the information and confirming my lime recommendations.

So looking at the chart, when the pH is good, iron isn't really available to the plant. So it is even really useful in any real way? I haven't been planning to supplement with it, but it seems to be used quite a bit.


----------

